# Bunny pod



## paul2641 (Mar 14, 2009)

Revolutionary bunny housing, This made me Laugh!
Bunny pod


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 14, 2009)

That is tiny!! :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 14, 2009)

I think the only think it would be good for is travelling.

Susan


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 14, 2009)

wow! 21st century rabbit housing. obviously 21st century bunnies are smaller than your average mouse:rollseyes

could be used as a carrier tho:expressionless


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 14, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> wow! 21st century rabbit housing. obviously 21st century bunnies are smaller than your average mouse:rollseyes
> 
> could be used as a carrier tho:expressionless


That's what I thought. Way too small for living quarters.


----------

